# Update on Toby!



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

So, Toby has been off his metro. for a while now. He was on a homecooked bland diet. I decided to try the lamb ZP. For the past few days I have been mixing the lamb ZP with his chicken and rice. Yesterday we started jus lamb ZP. I was worried about more loose stools. But so far so good! And he really likes it!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

That is great news!! Metro does wonderful things on Star too, like get rid of giardia she had and helped her NOT to have diarrhea with she was on pancur 

Glad that Toby like his lamb zp too!! I asked for small sample to try on Star...she didn't like it too much, now it's just mixed in the venison so she would eat it.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

YAY!! Progress has been made! Congrats. So glad he's doing so much better!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think some of the problem was that the venison was too rich. He may have also had a tummy bug. His fecal was negative- no parasites or abnormal bacteria. That's why I decided to try the lamb, to see if it helped. And so far so good!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Glad to hear he is better, wouldn't want him sick going away for Christmas, or at all for that matter. Great news.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay! Such good news. We did the same exact thing and switched from venison to lamb.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

go toby go go toby go go go go! :albino: great job toby!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Yay! Such good news. We did the same exact thing and switched from venison to lamb.


Did it help? I know you also feed kibble but did you notice a difference by changing the flavor?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> go toby go go toby go go go go! :albino: great job toby!


Thanks!

Fingers crossed it continues!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Did it help? I know you also feed kibble but did you notice a difference by changing the flavor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


I thought it did, but now I'm not so sure. Yesterday her stools were looser and had a bit of mucous and I thought it was a one-off, but tonight it's the same. She gets a chicken neck tonight so maybe that will improve things. Near the end of the venison if I put some on top of her kibble I didn't notice any difference, only when it was 100% venison. I'm excited to try the beef when it comes out!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yay Toby! That's great news! Hopefully he continues having beautiful poops on the lamb!! Fingers crossed! Xox


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

